

Thin Film Transforms Any Surface Into a Massive Multitouch Screen - riledhel
http://singularityhub.com/2011/09/18/thin-film-transforms-any-surface-into-a-massive-multitouch-screen/

======
sbierwagen
Has singularityhub ever published anything of actual worth, rather than
rewrites of press releases?

------
count
How much does the Touch Foil cost? I'm seeing huge price ranges ($999-19999),
I assume it varies based on size and multi vs single touch capability?

Has anybody on HN used this stuff?

~~~
jamesbritt
I went looking around for where I could buy some but it's like some military
secret. Call our partners, call for a price. WTF, I just want some to play
around with.

~~~
prawn
Sadly, so much of the web deals with online pricing in the same way and it's
incredibly frustrating.

------
prawn
Could you buy a cheap 46"ish LCD, lay it flat as a table with an enclosing
bezel, and then use this technology to create touchscreen coffee tables
cheaper than MS Surface was offering?

Have always wanted something like this to browse photos, queue up music or
videos, browse a TV guide, deal with home automation, security cameras, etc.

------
watmough
Sounds like this might be a cheap way to the touchscreens that Windows 8 users
will be demanding.

It is absolutely not going to make any sense at all to ship a Windows 8 laptop
without a touchscreen, though as seems to be the case sometimes, maybe we can
expect Apple to blaze a trail and put a (larger) touch surface on the MBP
line.

~~~
Someone
I think the question is still on whether touch screens are a good idea for
laptop screens. Even when used on the lap, with the screen almost horizontal,
I have my doubts; I think the screen may be too far away from the body to
prevent gorilla arm syndrome. With the laptop on a table, that risk increases.

On the other hand, A laptop with a rotatable screen that can be transformed
into a tablet would benefit from a touch screen.

------
seclorum
Anyone know if this uses the SoundTouch patent?

<http://www.faqs.org/patents/app/20080284755>

~~~
joezydeco
The article talks about "nanowires" embedded in polymer, so no this isn't
acoustic.

------
drivebyacct2
A blog named "singularity hub" that spends two paragraphs questioning the use
of massive touchscreens on any surface? Huh.

